# HCPCS Q9967 question



## srouleau (Dec 5, 2011)

Example:  I have a patient that had a CT Neck and Chest both done with and without contrast on the same day.  Would I bill the LOCM (Q9967) only once or can I bill twice since I am billing two separate CPT codes?  Thanks!!


----------



## donnajrichmond (Dec 6, 2011)

Q9967 is billed per ml given.  
Were these exams at the same session?  Then just code Q9967 once with units showing how much was given.  (and depending on your payer, the amount discarded may be added as well.)


----------

